# Gringo



## Rooigevaar (26/10/17)

We are pleased to announce that "Gringo" our newest juice will launch on the 18th of November. 
If you enjoy Panama then Gringo will definitely tickle your fancy. 

Prickly Pears carefully picked and skinned then cut and mixed in with ripe and juicy Fig's to create a succulent Mariachi band song of flavours. We then topped it of with our signature Ice to bring back some kick and to cool you down in the Mexican desert heat. Visit Mexico and be a Gringo for the day.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Rooigevaar (26/10/17)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TheV (26/10/17)

This sounds delicious! Looking forward to giving it a try

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (26/10/17)

This is amazing stuff! And just in time for summer too, this is going to be a big hit @Rooigevaar !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (26/10/17)

Rooigevaar said:


> We are pleased to announce that "Gringo" our newest juice will launch on the 18th of November.
> If you enjoy Panama then Gringo will definitely tickle your fancy.
> 
> Prickly Pears carefully picked and skinned then cut and mixed in with ripe and juicy Fig's to create a succulent Mariachi band song of flavours. We then topped it of with our signature Ice to bring back some kick and to cool you down in the Mexican desert heat. Visit Mexico and be a Gringo for the day.
> ...


This looks great @Rooigevaar 
Just in time for summer!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (26/10/17)

Great intro @Rooigevaar 
This sounds lovely!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (28/10/17)

If this is as good as what I tasted a few months back at your place then I’m a fan of note and I’m sure everyone else will be as well!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Taytay (2/11/17)

I managed to win a wrestling match with the guys at Wiener Vape and got my hands on a bottle. Damn it is good stuff!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (2/11/17)

Taytay said:


> I managed to win a wrestling match with the guys at Wiener Vape and got my hands on a bottle. Damn it is good stuff!



Nice @Stosta !
You seem to have a way with wrangling the KZN juicemakers !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rooigevaar (7/11/17)

Almost time! Bottling in process!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (14/11/17)

The Gringo has his passport ready and is about to cross the border this weekend!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Stosta (14/11/17)

Rooigevaar said:


> The Gringo has his passport ready and is about to cross the border this weekend!!
> 
> View attachment 113208


Awesome to hear that he got his passport, i did think he was more of a dashing rogue-like character when he was an illegal immigrant though!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------

